# stepchild jibstick



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

I am 5' 5" but i have a size 11 foot and im looking at the stepchild jibstick 148. of course im still growing and want this to last me for atlease a season. i was wondering if anyone knew if a size 11 fooot would be to big for the stepchild jibstick 148? please help.:thumbsup:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

The jib stick has a pretty wide waist for it size at 25.1. You should be okay, but you may want to look into some low profile boots like the salomon f-series or Burton.


----------

